

CMU 10-701 – Introduction to Machine Learning - 0x1997
http://alex.smola.org/teaching/cmu2013-10-701/

======
0x1997
Lecture videos:
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSO_6-bSqHQmMKwWVvYwK...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSO_6-bSqHQmMKwWVvYwKreGu4b4kMU9)

------
gosu
There are also videos and slides of the same class being taught by the chair
of the machine learning department at CMU.

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/%7Etom/10701_sp11/>

Direct link to the videos is here:

[http://cc-web.isri.cmu.edu/Panopto/Pages/Sessions/List.aspx#...](http://cc-
web.isri.cmu.edu/Panopto/Pages/Sessions/List.aspx#folderID=85e1b6bf-6ac9-4a92-a0de-
aaf8c2dd2418)

The viewer is sadly Windows-only, but you can use the RSS feed option (in the
top-right) with something like gPodder to download .mp4 files directly:

[http://cc-web.isri.cmu.edu/Panopto/Podcast/Podcast.ashx?cour...](http://cc-
web.isri.cmu.edu/Panopto/Podcast/Podcast.ashx?courseid=85e1b6bf-6ac9-4a92-a0de-
aaf8c2dd2418&type=mp4)

------
zaptheimpaler
Try 10601 if you want something with a little less theory -
<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~roni/10601/> . Lecture videos are only available for
students though.

